# Load center neutral bar add-on extension



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

danickstr said:


> I know I have seen a second story type neutral add-on bar, but not sure if it fits all types of older panels. Or if inspectors will OK it.
> 
> Its an old CutlerHammer CH type, with 6 or so neutral screws on the top, and another 15 or so on the lower extension, but I have 28 neutrals in here. Split type with 8 breaker slots up unmained. 60a main for lower slots in the 9-11 hole.
> 
> I will ask at the parts house tomorrow, but just wondered if anyone knows the answer.


This is my usual answer to this dilemma: Dear Mr. and Mrs So and So,
If you could be so kind to take a look at something here in your electrical panel, Please do not try to touch anything with your hands, but see that bar there with the screws and all those white wires in it? Thats what we Medium City electricians refer to as a neutral bar, and yours is all filled up. What I recommend for you is to get an upgrade to this old overfilled panel with all new breakers, and a larger higher capacity neutral busbar. That way I can add that new circuit and not make any code violation while doing so. And the estimated price to do that repair is going to be$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Panel upgrade.

~Matt


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

I would like to upgrade the panel, but the remodel has been hard on the wallet. This is my dilemma usually, since I am just adding to the pain in most cases.

What I am thinking about doing is to just attach a 100A sub (26 bucks) next to panel and use it as a neutral who-re.  Not even power it up. Should be an ugly install, but at least should pass. 

I will see if this goes over without a hitch.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I wouldn't hesitate for a second to add some neutral bus as long as there was room. The method used would depend on the existing installation.

If it's a 4 wire feed, obviously the added bus bar would have to be isolated from the can. I can see a piece of bus attached to the existing bus at each end with short pieces of #4 solid. I can see oulling out the old bus and installing a larger one. I can also see changing the panel.

Depends on the situation.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not sure about this "2nd story neutral bar", but I wouldn't hesitate to add a second neutral bar kit to some blank space in the panel if I felt the need.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

does a neutral bar have to be from the same manufacturer to pass or will any listed neutral bar work?
also, how low can i put a sub if I need one? I looked in Art. 110 but saw nothing about minimum height (other than 6.5 feet high), just width (30" for 600v) and front face open space. They have a door that swings into the wall, but I think the 30" works when the door is closed. I know it passes for the original (GF'ed) but the new one, I am not sure if the door screws it up. Only a 25" wall, then the door. But its wide open other than the door, no shelving or anything for the 3 feet needed.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> we Medium City electricians


awesome! hahahaha!:laughing:


----------

